# Puzzling HDMI problem ?



## Desb68 (Dec 24, 2008)

I have been running 3 HDMI devices (Virgin Media V+ box, Sky HD and PS3) through an external HDMI Switch to my ViewSonic 40" LCD TV (N4060w). All has been working fine for months.

This week I hit some problems - 

1 - PS3 HDMI output stopped completely - It works via Scart and through another small HD LCD TV with HDMI.

2- Virgin + box - HDMI picture is there but no sound. Again works ok on another HD LCD TV.

So you would think - easy HDMI has stopped working or is faulty on the TV....not so. The Sky HD box continues to work fine with the TV?

I've tried swapping all the cables, by passing the switch box, resetting all devices; they even swapped out the Virgin box - same problem.

I'm at a loss as there is no logic to it unless there is a pin problem and only the PS3 & Virgin box use that pin and Sky doesn't ? Grasping at straws with that one really.

Anyone seen anything similar or has any clue what might be up ? TV seems to be the common factor but with Sky is working it makes no sense :4-dontkno


----------

